# IELTS First language given wrong



## anry (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am in the process of applying for PR under subclass 189 and claiming for partner skill as well.
Got 65 points and received the invitation to apply. However I have a problem which I noticed lately that in my wife's (secondary applicant) IELTS report, the first language was provided wrongly as 'English' where it is actually Hindi. 

I am confused whether i should maintain 'English' as her first language in all the forms.
I checked with IDP center and confirmed that the report cannot be updated. 

Please let me know any expert opinion on this. I am yet to submit the visa application.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You tell the truth. You dont lie on forms because your IELTS provider made an error


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

IELTS first language is for reporting reasons, DIBP couldn't care less what's there .... don't lie in forms as _shel said


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Shel,

I also have Hindi as the first language on my ielts.

I am Grenadian by birth and my parents are from India.

Will the CO question me as to why your IELTS first language code is Hindi and not English?


----------



## anry (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks _shel, The Expatriate...

but the error is made from my side only that we wrote it wrong in the ielts application (Got it confused with the first language in education  ).
In the visa application, it asks for ielts details and the 'Main Language'. So i am wondering if i should maintain 'English' there aligning with IELTS report and in the main form where we have to write the name in native language, we will write in Hindi.

Will that create any problem? Will the CO compare the main form information against the ielts report and mark it as a discrepancy ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

anry said:


> Thanks _shel, The Expatriate...
> 
> but the error is made from my side only that we wrote it wrong in the ielts application (Got it confused with the first language in education  ).
> In the visa application, it asks for ielts details and the 'Main Language'. So i am wondering if i should maintain 'English' there aligning with IELTS report and in the main form where we have to write the name in native language, we will write in Hindi.
> ...


As exptraite said, dont lie anywhere now..put everywhere hindi if being asked as first language.

While submitting your dox, add one additional doc stating that you accidentally entered first lang as english in ielts.

That should be enough for co to understand the reality..

Key thing is dont lie or misinterpret anywhere in any doc now.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> As exptraite said, dont lie anywhere now..put everywhere hindi if being asked as first language.
> 
> While submitting your dox, add one additional doc stating that you accidentally entered first lang as english in ielts.
> 
> ...



Will this even create an issue?

I have kept Hindi as my first language by accident as well..


----------



## karamdeepkaur78 (6 mo ago)

amitnm1991 said:


> Will this even create an issue? I have kept Hindi as my first language by accident as well..


 did that created any problem?


----------



## karamdeepkaur78 (6 mo ago)

anry said:


> Thanks _shel, The Expatriate...
> 
> but the error is made from my side only that we wrote it wrong in the ielts application (Got it confused with the first language in education  ).
> In the visa application, it asks for ielts details and the 'Main Language'. So i am wondering if i should maintain 'English' there aligning with IELTS report and in the main form where we have to write the name in native language, we will write in Hindi.
> ...


hi , was there any problem, i have same issue..plz reply


----------

